# Woody & Waddlin Gosslin conversion



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Over the last two weeks, I have converted both to QSI/G-wire R/C and battery. In the Red woody gondola are the electronics, QSI/G-wire, a bik5 kit, a speaker under the electronics, and a 9.6 2200 mah battery. In the Silver Goslin the same minus the speaker. As of yet there is no Goose sound from QSI hopefully coming somewhere down the road if not I will convert to the Phoenix one. This was fun, and lots of time spent converting over the last two weeks, and I think they came out pretty good, and look gooid running on the layout. Here is a link to a short video of them running today. Also in the Red Woody, on the back of the pickup box I installed Red tailights also which are on going forward until I get another piece of electronics which will have them on going in both directions. I will do the same in the Goslin once the "Rat Shack" gets some more Red led's in. Regal

p.s. Both QSI/G-wire and electronics have been mounted to a small 4" piece of material, and I can now transfer either or both to other different locos, like my LGB Mogul, and ET&WNC Bachmann, and or the USA Pa/Pb passenger setup. Easey Peasey and now transferable with little effort. 



P.S. if anyone wants to put the actual video pane in here feel free to do so. I'm not sure I can! Anyway here is the link!!


Woody & Waddling Goslin to the rescue #2_0001.wmv - YouTube


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Jerry, especially to see the results of some of our "conversations"


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*LOOKING GOOD*..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guy's, I appreciate all the help both of you have given me over the last year, I wouldn't be where I am in this hobby now without you, and a couple of others. Thanks for all your help, and encouragement! Regal


----------

